# VapeClub - Whiteout by Cloudmaker Tech- Who wants one?



## JakesSA (2/7/15)

Sooo ... according to my communications with them it looks like the Whiteout might actually be available for sale soon.

Anyone interested in one of these? The Yihi SX version should be around R2700 and the Evolv version a bit more. The inhouse OS chip version (best option imo) comes in at quite a bit less.

The interchangeable colour panel kits for you fashion aficionados will probably be about R290 or so .. no BF version in sight though so that might just be a rumour.

Note this is not a pre-order .. yet, just trying to gauge interest?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (2/7/15)

Yes please!


----------



## JakesSA (2/7/15)

It would appear that someone has hacked @Andre's account?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## TylerD (2/7/15)

JakesSA said:


> It would appear that someone has hacked @Andre's account?


Whahahaha!


----------



## iPWN (2/7/15)

Yesssss !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (2/7/15)

JakesSA said:


> It would appear that someone has hacked @Andre's account?


OMG, who was that!? It is treason of the highest degree!

First higher end regulated device I deem worth to invest in. Hoople and future proof modularity with 2 batteries.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## BhavZ (2/7/15)

I am very interested


----------



## Yiannaki (2/7/15)

You have my interest @JakesSA


----------



## thekeeperza (2/7/15)

I am also interested @JakesSA especially the OS version.


----------



## TylerD (2/7/15)

O my, well look at that.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Dirge (2/7/15)

I'd be down for the inhouse OS chip version if it came in around the R1500 mark. Green/Black, Black/Black or maybe Red/Black.


----------



## nemo (2/7/15)

Agg née man jakes I just convinced myself to wait for the istick. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel (2/7/15)

Would also be keen on the Ares OS chip version , seems there are some delays arounf the pre-order of the Whiteout DNA/SX ?


----------



## Dirge (2/7/15)

Been reading up on this, watched the plumes of hazard bit on it too. Really keen now, put me down as interested


----------



## Yiannaki (3/7/15)

@JakesSA - i see that both the SX and DNA versions are the same price on the cloudmaker website. So i am assuming the notion that the DNA version will be more expensive no longer applies?


----------



## Andre (3/7/15)

Yiannaki said:


> @JakesSA - i see that both the SX and DNA versions are the same price on the cloudmaker website. So i am assuming the notion that the DNA version will be more expensive no longer applies?


And which one would you choose if you had to?


----------



## Yiannaki (3/7/15)

Andre said:


> And which one would you choose if you had to?



It would be the DNA 200.

The SX 350J is an incredible board and i have no issues with mine at all. I am choosing the DNA purely so i can have something new to "fiddle" with. It seems the DNA 200 is going to be quite customisable which i find very appealing.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BigAnt (3/7/15)

Yiannaki said:


> @JakesSA - i see that both the SX and DNA versions are the same price on the cloudmaker website. So i am assuming the notion that the DNA version will be more expensive no longer applies?


I suspect there will be an additional charge for the LiPo battery on the DNA200 leading to it being more expensive.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dirge (3/7/15)

BigAnt said:


> I suspect there will be an additional charge for the LiPo battery on the DNA200 leading to it being more expensive.



Looks like the LiPo is included regardless, $199.99

http://cloudmakertech.com/product/whiteout-dna/


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (3/7/15)

I'm keen.


----------



## Daniel (3/7/15)

Yiannaki said:


> It would be the DNA 200.
> 
> The SX 350J is an incredible board and i have no issues with mine at all. I am choosing the DNA purely so i can have something new to "fiddle" with. It seems the DNA 200 is going to be quite customisable which i find very appealing.



What about the Ares chip with the inhouse OS ? Sounds like a fiddlers wet dream


----------



## Yiannaki (3/7/15)

Daniel said:


> What about the Ares chip with the inhouse OS ? Sounds like a fiddlers wet dream



No temp control  so not for me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Daniel (3/7/15)

ah ok , so in your opinion for first time temp control buyer ? SX is tried and tested , DNA is upgradeable etc ?


----------



## Philip Dunkley (3/7/15)

I'm in


----------



## JakesSA (3/7/15)

The OS is defiitely not on the cards right now and it appears the DNA version still does not have finalisation on the battery version.
I quote from the marketing material "The DNA200 can push up to 200W using a 1300mAh (pending) 3S LiPo battery configuration!" Now does pending mean the battery has not been finalised or the DNA 200 can not yet get to 200W?

I am waiting for clear direction on when we can order and other questions and will post back as soon as I can.

PS: 1300 mAh on a 200w device??

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (3/7/15)

Daniel said:


> ah ok , so in your opinion for first time temp control buyer ? SX is tried and tested , DNA is upgradeable etc ?



You most certainly not be disappointed with the SX board. Its another reason that i will opt for the DNA 200, because i already have the SX. You could always start off with the SX and then buy the Dna 200 at a later stage and install it into your mod. 

I guess thats the beauty of the cloudmaker

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## shabbar (3/7/15)

buuuuut i just got my sx mini. dammit vapeclub.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (3/7/15)

Yiannaki said:


> You most certainly not be disappointed with the SX board. Its another reason that i will opt for the DNA 200, because i already have the SX. You could always start off with the SX and then buy the Dna 200 at a later stage and install it into your mod.
> 
> I guess thats the beauty of the cloudmaker


I am not so sure about the lipo batteries, think shall go with the tried and tested SX for the start.Takes 2 x 18650 batteries, in parallel I presume?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MetalGearX (3/7/15)

I would take one too


----------



## Yiannaki (3/7/15)

Andre said:


> I am not so sure about the lipo batteries, think shall go with the tried and tested SX for the start.Takes 2 x 18650 batteries, in parallel I presume?



I am also having my doubts about the lipo battery. I am sure the device could run dual 18650's at the cost of limiting it to 150w which i have no issue with at all. Im sure very few people vape at 200W.

SX setup is definitely the safest bet.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## JakesSA (3/7/15)

Andre said:


> I am not so sure about the lipo batteries, think shall go with the tried and tested SX for the start.Takes 2 x 18650 batteries, in parallel I presume?



All the high wattage devices (100w and more) use dual batteries in series.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (3/7/15)

Think I'll be holding out for the BF upgrade with temp sensing board absolute the best of all worlds

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dirge (3/7/15)

Thats the beauty of it. You buy the mod, and later buy the BF kit and install it.


----------



## JakesSA (3/7/15)

Or .. possibly .. convert it yourself ..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (4/7/15)

Dirge said:


> Thats the beauty of it. You buy the mod, and later buy the BF kit and install it.


I did not even know bf was on the cards. Thanks. Looking better and better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dirge (4/7/15)

Andre said:


> I did not even know bf was on the cards. Thanks. Looking better and better.



Yup. When they were on the plumes of hazard, ep 71 I believe, They said a BF mod will be one of the things they work on after release.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (5/7/15)

If I were looking for a new monster mod I would lean towards the DNA200 version.


----------



## JakesSA (15/7/15)

Ok, we are almost set to go. BTW the DNA version runs a 1000mAh 3S 11.1V LiPo pack which I guess makes sense for 200W devices. That's three batteries in series ..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (15/7/15)

I'm out. I'm all for unregulated boxes. Loving my setup at the moment. Sorry guys.


----------



## Silver (15/7/15)

JakesSA said:


> Ok, we are almost set to go. BTW the DNA version runs a 1000mAh 3S 11.1V LiPo pack which I guess makes sense for 200W devices. That's three batteries in series ..



@JakesSA , is that 1000 mah in total or 1000 mah per cell?


----------



## Yiannaki (15/7/15)

JakesSA said:


> Ok, we are almost set to go. BTW the DNA version runs a 1000mAh 3S 11.1V LiPo pack which I guess makes sense for 200W devices. That's three batteries in series ..



@JakesSA - dumb question : Is there any way the DNA 200 variant could run dual 18650's? Im just thinking from a long term perspective if the LIPO stops working and they're not easily available.


----------



## Zaahid237 (15/7/15)

I'm keen on the DNA200


----------



## Dirge (15/7/15)

Silver said:


> @JakesSA , is that 1000 mah in total or 1000 mah per cell?



The thing to watch out for is it's 1000mAH @ 11-12V, so vaping between 3.7-5V etc it will probably last a bit longer than a dual 18650 setup. So I've heard anyway


----------



## nemo (15/7/15)

Silver said:


> @JakesSA , is that 1000 mah in total or 1000 mah per cell?



I would assume in total "and" for each cell.

The reason for my assumption:
In series you increase the voltage but the current capacity stays the same. In parallel the voltage will stay the same but your current capacity will increase. Seeing they state 3's lipo its normally the capacity of the pack (from my RC flying days).

@Dirge I would agree with you on that

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (15/7/15)

Dirge said:


> The thing to watch out for is it's 1000mAH @ 11-12V, so vaping between 3.7-5V etc it will probably last a bit longer than a dual 18650 setup. So I've heard anyway





nemo said:


> I would assume in total "and" for each cell.
> 
> The reason for my assumption:
> In series you increase the voltage but the current capacity stays the same. In parallel the voltage will stay the same but your current capacity will increase. Seeing they state 3's lipo its normally the capacity of the pack (from my RC flying days).
> ...


Unless you are able to connect the 18650s in parallel? Wonder if their modularity will allow for that.


----------



## Daniel (15/7/15)

I'm out as well , mamma het gepraat

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## nemo (15/7/15)

Andre said:


> Unless you are able to connect the 18650s in parallel? Wonder if their modularity will allow for that.



I don't know if the chip will be able to handle something like that, theoretically you will be drawing over 40Amps from the battery at say .5ohm


----------



## Dirge (15/7/15)

Andre said:


> Unless you are able to connect the 18650s in parallel? Wonder if their modularity will allow for that.



I don't think so, only thing I heard was that they would increase it to 1300mAH at some stage. But these are different batteries and from what I've seen and heard will generally last as long or longer than what we're use to. The Evic VT has a 3 cell LiPo pack, I'm almost 100% sure, and if you calculate it correctly it works out to 5000mAH roughly, but they only have 900mAH cells or something like that. Don't take my word for it 

Think you need to be more concerned with Watt-Hours than mAH with the LiPo's

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JakesSA (15/7/15)

Keep in mind that the batteries for the LiPo pack is only 1000Mah but 11.something volts. With the battery voltage being higher the current draw is less and 'power consumption' thus also less on the battery.


----------



## Andre (15/7/15)

JakesSA said:


> Keep in mind that the batteries for the LiPo pack is only 1000Mah but 11.something volts. With the battery voltage being higher the current draw is less and 'power consumption' thus also less on the battery.


We need a treatise for Dummies on the difference in batts between the DNA and YiHi!


----------

